# Fresh Water Reds



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share this from some of my Texas friends. I have fished the Lake Calavaras concrete wall in some of the photos, but the reds were not hitting. We did catch some huge blue gills. 

The lures they use are not any different than what we use here at home.

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/6445146/Calaveras_limit#Post6445146


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I remember fishing there when I was stationed at Lackland AFB. A lot of fun. They used to even stock flounder, tarpon and orangemouth corvina in that lake. Its full of tilapia, too which I think is the primary forage base. I think it also has shad so those fish have plenty to eat. Oh yeah, there are stripers in there too and blue cats. Amazing place to fish. Oh yeah, I forgot largemouths. Unfortunately, they quit stocking the corvina when a bunch of them escaped when Calaveras got flooded one year and they were worried they would make it to the coast and inbreed with the speckled trout.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

All the species you mentioned are still there except possibly flounder, tarpon and orangemouth corvina, I didn't hear any of my buddies mention these, but all the rest are still there. Their limit on reds is 4.


----------

